# Service fees: Emirates Hills vs Business Bay



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Could you guys pls help with the approximate per sq ft annual service charges in different emirates hill communities and business bay.
Also any idea as to when the business bay area is expected to have good roads etc. I currently live in burj residences and they have started building another tower next door (just when i thought no new towers can be built here) and its getting noisy at night.

Thinking that i might as well buy something i could live in (assuming that i could stay in Dubai....)


----------

